# Spowolnienie systemu do wczorajszym update

## zlomek

Witam wczoraj po zainstalowaniu paczek system zdecydowanie spowolnił ładowanie od momentu zalogowania do całkowitego załadowania gnoma. Czuć ze po odpaleniu chromium wolniej wczytuje pierwsza strone czyli gentoo.org  :Smile: 

Później juz wszystko wraca do normy chodzi szybko. 

Updatowane były paczki 

```
Thu Mar 17 15:32:44 2011 >>> app-portage/portage-utils-0.5

     Thu Mar 17 15:33:53 2011 >>> app-shells/bash-4.2_p8

     Thu Mar 17 15:34:05 2011 >>> dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.10.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:34:18 2011 >>> perl-core/Time-Local-1.200

     Thu Mar 17 15:34:31 2011 >>> perl-core/IO-1.25

     Thu Mar 17 15:35:16 2011 >>> perl-core/Encode-2.420

     Thu Mar 17 15:35:26 2011 >>> virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.200

     Thu Mar 17 15:35:36 2011 >>> virtual/perl-IO-1.25

     Thu Mar 17 15:35:47 2011 >>> virtual/perl-Encode-2.420

     Thu Mar 17 15:36:23 2011 >>> net-libs/libgadu-1.10.0-r1

     Thu Mar 17 15:36:37 2011 >>> dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.0.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:36:52 2011 >>> dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes-6.10.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:37:08 2011 >>> dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.10.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:37:22 2011 >>> dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.0.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:37:38 2011 >>> dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.10.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:37:53 2011 >>> dev-perl/File-Listing-6.10.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:38:09 2011 >>> dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:38:25 2011 >>> dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon-6.0.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:38:41 2011 >>> dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:41:31 2011 >>> dev-lang/vala-0.11.7

     Thu Mar 17 15:43:14 2011 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38

     Thu Mar 17 15:43:30 2011 >>> dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.10.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:43:44 2011 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.2.15

     Thu Mar 17 15:52:56 2011 >>> app-office/openoffice-bin-3.3.0

     Thu Mar 17 15:54:13 2011 >>> net-dns/avahi-0.6.29

     Thu Mar 17 16:04:43 2011 >>> net-fs/samba-3.5.8

     Thu Mar 17 18:14:16 2011 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0

     Thu Mar 17 18:14:58 2011 >>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36

     Thu Mar 17 18:15:16 2011 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0

     Thu Mar 17 18:15:33 2011 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.0

     Thu Mar 17 18:15:54 2011 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.3.0

     Thu Mar 17 18:23:14 2011 >>> media-sound/alsa-driver-9999

```

Powrót po poprzednich wersji tych paczek i kernela 37 nic nie zmianil ;/

make.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/355475/

Sprawdzałem też będąc na konsoli 1 topem ładowanie gnoma w konsoli 7 max uzycie pamieci dla X 2% przy czym zajęta pamięc 700/4000

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## SlashBeast

pokaz df -h i  df -i, podaj tez jaki system plikow masz. Jezeli btrfs to jedyne co mozesz zrobic, to mkfs wykonac ponownie.

----------

## zlomek

Raczej wszystko w normie:

```
root@zlomekt61p ~ # df -h

System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

rootfs                 99G   47G   47G  50% /

/dev/root              99G   47G   47G  50% /

rc-svcdir             1,0M  100K  924K  10% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  276K  9,8M   3% /dev

shm                   2,0G  2,1M  2,0G   1% /dev/shm

```

```

root@zlomekt61p ~ # df -i

System plików         iwęzły  użyteI  wolneI %uż.I zamont. na

rootfs               6561792  599307 5962485   10% /

/dev/root            6561792  599307 5962485   10% /

rc-svcdir             499202      84  499118    1% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                  499202     788  498414    1% /dev

shm                   499202       4  499198    1% /dev/shm

```

Mam 2 partycje: boot na ext2, reszta ext4.

Podczas ładowania Gnome pojawia się tapeta, długo długo nic i nagle pojawia się wszystko. 

Wczesniej miałem tapetę i zaraz wszystko sie pojawiało.

Jak wcześniej pisałem za pierwszym razem wolno włącza się przegląrka chromium. 

Z pingami juz wszystko okej.

----------

## Pryka

Ja mam to samo od dawna, czemu? Nie mam pojęcia. Zwalam sobie na to, że system jest już dość leciwy  :Smile:  Z tym, że używam Fx ale on zawsze był trochę mulasty.

```
System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

rootfs                 19G  8,6G   11G  46% /

/dev/root              19G  8,6G   11G  46% /

rc-svcdir             1,0M   84K  940K   9% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  204K  9,9M   2% /dev

shm                   2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1              31M   15M   16M  50% /boot

/dev/sda4              50G   35G   16G  69% /media/windows

/dev/sda6             389G  360G   29G  93% /home
```

Wszystko na ext4 poza boot który jest na ext2

ps. @zlomek przepraszam, że się podpiąłem pod temat  :Smile: 

----------

## zlomek

Zaobserwowałem, że od momentu zalogowania dysk czyta nonstop (pali się kontrolka dysku) na laptopie,pokazuje się tapeta, ciągle czyta... 

Dodatkowo dysk zaczyna cykać, czasem są momenty, że cyka ciągle, cyk, 5sek, cyk itd. 

Przyciszenie głośników powoduje przyciszenie cykania. Wcześniej się z tym nie spotkałem. 

Coś niedobrego dzieje się albo z dyskiem albo systemem, który był zamontowany od początku w tym laptopie i chodził dzielnie przez ponad rok.

Pryka masz dokładnie takie same systemy plików.

----------

## Pryka

U mnie jak przebije się przez logowanie systemu, i potem odmuli to jest już okej wszystko działa ładnie.

Co do Ciebie @zlomek to zainstaluj sys-apps/smartmontools i pokaż wynik komendy:

```
smartctl --all /dev/xda
```

----------

## zlomek

```
smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Momentus 5400.3 series

Device Model:     ST9160821AS

Serial Number:    5MA3SK7Z

Firmware Version: 3.ALC

User Capacity:    160,041,885,696 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Sun Mar 20 09:44:54 2011 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 426) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 111) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x0001)   SCT Status supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   111   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       37288255

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   099   099   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   098   098   020    Old_age   Always       -       2161

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   080   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       112689383

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   092   092   000    Old_age   Always       -       7804

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   034    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   020    Old_age   Always       -       2160

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   070   070   000    Old_age   Always       -       30

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   071   049   045    Old_age   Always       -       29 (Min/Max 23/29)

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       2098

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       560839

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   029   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       29 (0 19 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   076   057   000    Old_age   Always       -       189208621

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 4

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 4 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1638 hours (68 days + 6 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  00 00 01 01 00 00 00

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  08 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      07:53:12.653  DEVICE RESET

  ec 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      07:53:12.652  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      07:53:12.652  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 06 00 00 00 00 ff      07:53:12.652  NOP [Abort queued commands]

  ef 90 06 00 00 00 a0 00      07:53:12.652  SET FEATURES [Reserved for Serial ATA]

Error 3 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1087 hours (45 days + 7 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  00 00 01 01 00 00 00

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  08 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:39:28.679  DEVICE RESET

  ec 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:39:28.301  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:39:28.280  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 06 00 00 00 00 ff      00:39:28.268  NOP [Abort queued commands]

  ef 90 06 00 00 00 a0 00      00:39:23.785  SET FEATURES [Reserved for Serial ATA]

Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1083 hours (45 days + 3 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  00 00 01 01 00 00 00  

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00      05:50:14.576  NOP [Abort queued commands]

  ec 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      05:50:14.572  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      05:50:14.572  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 06 00 00 00 00 ff      05:50:14.572  NOP [Abort queued commands]

  ef 90 06 00 00 00 a0 00      05:50:14.572  SET FEATURES [Reserved for Serial ATA]

Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 658 hours (27 days + 10 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  00 00 01 01 00 00 00  

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00      00:14:44.210  NOP [Abort queued commands]

  ec 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:14:44.198  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:14:39.840  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 06 00 00 00 00 ff      00:12:29.315  NOP [Abort queued commands]

  ef 90 06 00 00 00 a0 00      00:12:29.315  SET FEATURES [Reserved for Serial ATA]

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      6504         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      6504         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Jeśli te błędy sa spowowdodane wyłączeniem laptopa przez przycisk to kilka razy mi sie zdarzyło, przez bug w jajku 38. Było napisane wtedy Kernel bug include cos tam  :Smile: 

----------

## joi_

zlomek: twój dysk jest chyba na wykończeniu... wrzuć Load_Cycle_Count w google i poczytaj...

----------

## zlomek

Cykle szybko rosną  :Very Happy:  W ciagu niecałych 30 minut 68 cykli:

```
root@zlomekt61p ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       560992

root@zlomekt61p ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       561058

```

Dysk jest na gwarancji, teraz tylko pytanie jak to zatrzymać   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jeśli powiecie, ze dalsza eksploatacja dysku zagraża utracie danych to będę musiał cały system przenieść na inny dysk, a ten oddać na gwarancji albo jeśli tego nie uznają sprzedać na alleszrocie.

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj ustawić dysk w ten sposób:

```
hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda

hdparm -S0 /dev/sda
```

 to o ile pamiętam, pomagało.

Sznurek: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57149

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## zlomek

Spoko bez sznurek juz pzeczytany. 

```
root@zlomekt61p ~ # hdparm -B /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 APM_level   = off

```

```

root@zlomekt61p ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       561129

root@zlomekt61p ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       561138

```

Niestety nadal rośnie po wyłączeniu parkowania. Powyższy wynik zmienił się w ciągu 10 minut.

Jacekalex teraz ustawiłem wg tego co podałeś i ciągle rosnie ;/ :

```
root@zlomekt61p ~ # hdparm -B /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 APM_level   = 254

```

```

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       561144

root@zlomekt61p ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       561146
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Zajrzyj do tego wątku na forum.ubuntu, tam jest jeszcze ze 20 parametrów ACPI do ustawiania.

Osobiście nie używam na razie lapków, ten temat znam ze słyszenia.

Ewentualnie - jakbyś zajrzał na DUG'a - to Winnetou ma chyba bardzo podobny, (o ile nie taki sam) dysk w lapku.

I na nim Gentoo amd64.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## zlomek

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Zajrzyj do tego wątku na forum.ubuntu, tam jest jeszcze ze 20 parametrów ACPI do ustawiania.
> 
> Osobiście nie używam na razie lapków, ten temat znam ze słyszenia.
> 
> Ewentualnie - jakbyś zajrzał na DUG'a - to Winnetou ma chyba bardzo podobny, (o ile nie taki sam) dysk w lapku.
> ...

 

Właściwie to te cykle mnie mało obchodzą tylko czuć wyraźnie, że zwolnił szybkośc.

```
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       561148

root@zlomekt61p ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       561155

```

edit: dysk jest na gwarancji do czerwca, tylko co z nim zrobić lepiej reklamować czy sprzedać?

----------

## sherszen

Zainstaluj laptop-mode-tools i ustaw odpowiednie parametry. Wyłącz dodatkowe moduły, wystartuj demona i powinno to jakoś trzymać.

----------

## zlomek

Witam, dziś odpalam komp i niedowierzam gentoo znów mnie polubiło  :Smile: 

Po zalogowaniu szybko załadował gnome. 

Znów wolno chodzi.  :Sad: 

----------

## Pryka

zlomek co do stanu dysku to powiem Ci tak... Dzisiaj kontaktowałem się z pomocą techniczną Seagate w związku ze swoim dyskiem, i dowiedziałem się czegoś ciekawego... Pozwolę sobie zacytować e-maila zwrotnego którego otrzymałem:

 *Quote:*   

> Thank you for sending your Seagate E-mail inquiry.
> 
> The SMART values that might be read out by the SMART software is not based on how the values are used within the Seagate hard drives.
> 
> Seagate uses the Seatools Diagnostic software to test the SMART values of the drive.  Seagate does not support software programs that "read" SMART-values like the programs that you describe.
> ...

 

Wychodzi na to, że w przypadku dysków Seagate, w ogóle można olać to co pokazuje S.M.A.R.T, a jedyny miarodajny test to ich programik...

A to kilka cytatów z ich strony:

 *Quote:*   

> Seagate uses the SeaTools diagnostic software to test the SMART status of the drive. SeaTools does not analyze attributes or thresholds.  As a practical matter, the technology supporting SMART is constantly being improved.  Each new design incorporates improvements that increase the accuracy of the SMART prediction.  As a matter of policy, Seagate does not publish attributes and threshold

 

 *Quote:*   

> The SMART values that might be read out by third-party SMART software are not based on how the values may be used within the Seagate hard drives. Seagate does not provide support for software programs that claim to read individual SMART attributes and thresholds.  There may be some historical correctness on older drives, but new drives, no doubt, will have incorporated newer solutions, attributes and thresholds.   

 

 *Quote:*   

> Please remember that these third-party programs do not have proprietary access to Seagate hard disk information, and therefore often provide inconsistent and inaccurate results.  SeaTools is more consistent and more accurate and is the standard Seagate uses to determine hard drive failure. 

 

----------

